
AI Lawyer Ross Has Been Hired by Its First Official Law Firm - mactitan
http://futurism.com/artificially-intelligent-lawyer-ross-hired-first-official-law-firm/
======
floatalong
I know this is limited to bankruptcy practice now. But I'd love to see this
evolve, and maybe even two AI lawyers fighting in court, or a Judge Judy
trained AI Judge.

But humor aside, getting to the next level of an AI lawyer would mean it would
need to understand more than case law, taking into consideration facts of the
case and evidence. It'd be great to have and apply for underrepresented
defendants who can't afford to hire an attorney (and basically everyone on
death row). Almost all defendants in capital cases cannot afford their own
attorneys.

~~~
Ericson2314
While sticking the poor with AI lawyers seems morally dubious, anything to get
back to majority trials not plea bargains in criminal cases might be worth it.

~~~
pc86
You're assuming the AI lawyer would be worse than a person.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Just like I said over Starcraft and DeepMind, an AI is likely going to be
worse than a person if bluffing is a big part of the game. In our system,
prosecutors and cops have immunity that basically let's them lie about
severity of evidence or true results of prosecutions to force deals. They have
the full set of human language and imagination to use to do this.

Machines can't barely translate text between two languages or play Poker with
its simpler bluffing. Anyone saying they're going to pull this off should be
considered full of it until they have solid proof it's even possible. It would
have to be the dumbest prosecutor on Earth and/or simplest case for one of
today's AI's to outmaneuver them.

------
aaronwidd
Something tells me law firms are probably not going to pass along the cost
savings of this automation to their clients...

~~~
smoyer
New on the monthly statement from your lawyer - "Billable MIPS"?

